# What is This ???!!



## CharlesBronson (Dec 29, 2009)

I know is french but no more


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2009)

I think its a ship.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry I send the topic without the video, check it now


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2009)

It's a Bleriot Killer Blomage


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice! Parts of it looked like it was from a Tupolev TB-3.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 30, 2009)

Is really werid, the caption ( italian) said the aircraft was proposed by the Frenchs to form an strike force for the Nations Society ( older variant of the UN) to strafe bad behaved countries I suppose.



> It's a Bleriot Killer Blomage



I a bleriot , thanks, I cant find the precise model though.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2009)

CB, it was a joke.

I noted that it appeared to be French. The Killer Blomage (Killer Cheese) was a Monty Python parody.

Good video nonetheless.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 30, 2009)

Hehe, I know that since killer is not a french word , however the aircraft still seems to be a Bleriot...or a farman, not sure. 

This is the most close I get

Bleriot 127 - bomber, reconnaissance


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> CB, it was a joke.
> 
> I noted that it appeared to be French. The Killer Blomage (Killer Cheese) was a Monty Python parody.
> 
> Good video nonetheless.



Dam, that one slipped by. I am ashamed of myself.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Found it: Société Aérienne Bordelaise A.B.21 aka SAB AB-21


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2009)

Isn't Bordelaise a wine sauce?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Yup, only the French...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 31, 2009)

Good work Viking !! 

some infor I ve found of this airship

S.A.B. AB-21 - Bombardier lourd - Un siècle d'aviation française


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2009)

What a beast.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> It's a Bleriot Killer Blomage



Matt: I think your French is a little fractured. Cheese in French is "*fromage*", 
not blomage.

Trust me on this one...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with Charles on this one. Whew, and to think all us MPFC fanatics had been served with an infraction!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2009)

Goddamitt, I stand corrected. the BBC audio always did suck on PBS. Happy New Year you internet police pricks.

Geedee will get a kick out of that one.


----------



## otftch (Jan 1, 2010)

All we need is the two Frenchmen with the stripped shirts !
Ed


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2010)

with shouts of "Whats all this, then?'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

Cripes, I was not expecting the Spanish Inquisition......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 11, 2010)

I have another for the experten, british circa 1934


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, I cannot see it in MS Media, Quicktime or Real Player.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2010)

...an issue of wings from 1982 and the actually had an article on that French goliath. Evidently they mounted a 75mm cannon to fire out the side a-la AC-130. If they only knew what a "good" thing they were on to..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2010)

...a HP Heyford I believe. From what I gathered from the bartender at the RAF club in Burmuda there were a few of these were still flying around at the beginning of WWII.


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 11, 2010)

GREAT post CB.... Modern concept with archaic components. Very cool... loved the audio.
The traverse on those guns looked awfully slow!

I'll eat it for lunch in my P-26! 

(referring to your first video post)

.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 11, 2010)

> Unfortunately, I cannot see it in MS Media, Quicktime or Real Player.



Weird, it works with the normal WMedia of Xp.



> ...a HP Heyford I believe. From what I gathered from the bartender at the RAF club in Burmuda there were a few of these were still flying around at the beginning of WWII.



Thanks, looking for pictures of "Handley page Heyford" and it is definately.



> GREAT post CB.... Modern concept with archaic components. Very cool... loved the audio.
> The traverse on those guns looked awfully slow!



This british bomber and that french one used Lewis guns, obsolete weapon for the 1930s.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 12, 2010)

Weird italian triplane, of corse, no idea what is...


----------

